# situated



## Pavlos (Nov 20, 2014)

"Situated cognition is a theory that posits that knowing is inseparable from doing by arguing that all knowledge is situated in activity bound to social, cultural and physical contexts... In essence, cognition cannot be separated from the context. Instead knowing exists, in situ, inseparable from context, activity, people, culture, and language."

"Situated knowledge : The idea that all forms of knowledge reflect the particular conditions in which they are produced..."

Πως θα μπορούσαμε να αποδώσουμε το "situated" σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Ίσως η πιο συνηθισμένη απόδοση είναι _*εγκαθιδρυμένη* μάθηση_. Θα επανέλθω.


Επανέρχομαι: Βρίσκω ότι υπάρχουν και αρκετά _*εγκατεστημένη* μάθηση_. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να διαλέξεις... σχολή.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2014)

...
"situated cognition" "εγκαθιδρυμένη": 52 σχετικές γκουγκλιές από καλές οικογένειες.

Για το cognition υπάρχει ποικιλία: _μάθηση_, _γνώση _ή _νόηση_.

Τη _γνώση _θα την ταίριαζα με το knowledge.


Edit: E βέβαια, μέχρι να πάρω τα... χέρια μου, είδα την εξάτμιση του δάσκαλου.

Συμπληρώνω: εκτός από την _εγκατεστημένη_, άλλες επιλογές για τo situated (όχι συχνές όμως): _εμπλαισιωμένη _(;!) ή _καταστασιακή_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 20, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι έχεις υπ' όψη σου αυτό το γλωσσάρι, έτσι; Το λινκάρει και ο Ζάζουλας εδώ. 

Δεν έχω άποψη για τον όρο ούτε για το γλωσσάρι, απλώς το βάζω μήπως βοηθήσει σε κάτι.

Εδώ πάλι το έχει εγκαθιδρυμένη νόηση. Το προτιμώ, αλλά δεν έχω σοβαρά επιχειρήματα τώρα (πέρα από μια συζήτηση με κάποιον καθηγητή προ ετών, τον Φουνταλή, που προτιμούσε το νόηση και νοολογία για το cognition και το cognitive science).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2014)

Το γλωσσάρι δίνει πάντως διάφορους συνδυασμούς που αρχίζουν με «το εν καταστάσει»...


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Situated cognition is a theory that posits that knowing is inseparable from doing by arguing that all knowledge is situated in activity bound to social, cultural and physical contexts.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situated_cognition

...situated in activity... Όχι «εν καταστάσει»!


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...situated in activity... Όχι «εν καταστάσει»!


Ευρισκομένη εν ενεργεία. Και το «εν καταστάσει», εν αποστρατεία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Ξέχασα το καλύτερο... _Εμπλαισιωμένη μάθηση_. 

Η όλη φιλοσοφία μας θα ενταχθεί κατ’ αρχάς στο πλαίσιο της παιδαγωγικής θεωρίας της Εμπλαισιωμένης ή Εγκαθιδρυμένης Μάθησης (situated learning) της J. Lave. Σύμφωνα με αυτήν, η μάθηση είναι συνδεδεμένη με την πρακτική, καθώς δεν υφίσταται γνώση χωρίς πράξη και μαθαίνουμε με την πρακτική.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2014)

daeman said:


> Συμπληρώνω: εκτός από την _εγκατεστημένη_, άλλες επιλογές για τo situated (όχι συχνές όμως): *εμπλαισιωμένη **(;!) *ή _καταστασιακή_.





nickel said:


> Ξέχασα το καλύτερο... _Εμπλαισιωμένη μάθηση_. ...



Κι εγώ εκ των υστέρων το συμπλήρωσα και το σχολίασα, συμβολικά. 

Ώρες είναι να μπλέξουμε πάλι: στα πλαίσια ή στο πλαίσιο.


Επίσης, άλλο ένα γλωσσάρι Γνωσιακής Επιστήμης (με_ εγκατεστημένη νόηση_).


----------



## Pavlos (Nov 21, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια


----------



## cougr (Nov 21, 2014)

Παίζει και το πλαισιοθετημένη. Nickel, καλά, πώς το ξέχασες αυτό;;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Λυπήθηκα τον Παύλο. :)


Να δω με ποια σειρά θα τα βάλω στον τίτλο...


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Να δω με ποια σειρά θα τα βάλω στον τίτλο...



I'd definitely start with the last one, Nickel.
How so? Well, I'll try to briefly explain that here. _Πλαισιοθετημένη μάθηση_ is our best bet based on:

(a) not merely usage frequency (as I've said before, unless skillfully interpreted, hit counts per se mean little),
(b) but, more importantly, rendition accuracy (Thx Cougr ).

Thus, upon studying the term further, it became clear that _situated cognition_ is best translated as _πλαισιοθετημένη μάθηση_ which is quite unrelated to _situated knowledge_ itself rendered as _πλαισιοθετημένη γνώση_.

In other words, the two terms are distinct because knowledge is a result, while cognition is a process. In fact, the former results from the latter since that's the process of knowledge acquisition itself=learning=μάθηση.

Furthermore, situated cognition is not the same as _empirical knowledge_ but rather a kind of _βιωματική μάθηση_ so to speak, which in turn generates new knowledge.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Να δούμε πόσο ευέλικτοι είναι οι όροι σε σχέση με παράγωγα και με το _contextualization_.

Έστω ότι είμαστε αντιμέτωποι με τα παρακάτω κείμενα:

Introduction: Sociocultural situatedness
This work constitutes the second volume of a two-volume set with the title Body, Language and Mind. While the first volume focuses on the concept of embodiment, i.e. the bodily and sensorimotor basis of phenomena such as meaning, mind, cognition and language, the second volume addresses sociocultural situatedness, i.e. the ways in which individual minds and cognitive processes are shaped by their interaction with sociocultural structures and practices.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=wdDZYp9KD2wC&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q&f=false

Situatedness: Contextualization, decontextualization and recontextualization
Let us return to monologism and have another look at how it copes with situatedness. Nobody would deny, I believe, the importance of situated interpretations in discourse. However, rather than saying that utterances _are_ situated, it would, according to monologism, be more accurate to say that expressions, sentences etc., _become_, are made, situated by actors in particular settings. What actors do, it is argued, is to deploy linguistic items (words, sentences etc) with their pre-defined linguistic meanings and then derive situated interpretations by a process of _contextualization_. In other words, meanings, as given by the rules of the language system, are primary, they are given “first”, and then we _use_ them as a basis for specifying contextual (occasioned) interpretations. 
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Tf2cLgmL1RsC&pg=PA116&lpg=PA116#v=onepage&q&f=false

Ένα μοίρασμα θα ήταν:
πλαισίωση < framing
εμπλαισίωση < situatedness
εμπλαισιωμένος = situated
πλαισιοθέτηση < contextualization
αποπλαισιοθέτηση < decontextualization
(επ)αναπλαισιοθέτηση < recontextualization


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2014)

Το πάω αλλού: λίγα "εντοπισμένη μάθηση" + ένα (αλλά καλό) "εντοπισμένη νόηση". Τα "εντοπισμένη γνώση" είναι περισσότερα, αλλά πρέπει να κατεβείτε αρκετά για να βρείτε αντιστοίχηση με το situated.

[Όχι-ακριβώς-σοβαρό] ΥΓ. Το "γειωμένη" γιατί να το περιφρονήσουμε, αν μας κάνει το "εγκατεστημένη";


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

rogne said:


> αν μας κάνει το "εγκατεστημένη";


Το εγκατέλειψα μαζί με το «εγκαθιδρυμένη» στην προσπάθεια να αποδώσω αυτό το σαφέστατο απόσπασμα:

the second volume addresses sociocultural situatedness, i.e. the ways in which individual minds and cognitive processes are shaped by their interaction with sociocultural structures and practices.


----------



## cougr (Nov 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Ένα μοίρασμα θα ήταν:
> πλαισίωση < framing
> εμπλαισίωση < situatedness
> ...



Εγώ τουλάχιστον θεωρώ ότι ταιριάζει περισσότερο να κρατήσουμε τα _εμπλαισίωση/εμπλαισιωμένος_ για τα _enframement (enframing)/enframed_ (κατά τα _πλαισίωση - framing_, _αναπλαισίωση - reframing, αποπλαισίωση - deframing_).


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Οπότε:

πλαισίωση < framing
αναπλαισίωση < reframing
αποπλαισίωση < deframing
εμπλαισίωση < enframement, enframing
εμπλαισιωμένος < enframed
πλαισιοθέτηση < situatedness
πλαισιοθετημένος < situated
συγκειμενοποίηση < contextualization
αποσυγκειμενοποίηση < decontextualization
επανασυγκειμενοποίηση < recontextualization

(Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να ονομάζονται _αντικοινωνικές_ επιστήμες...)


----------



## cougr (Nov 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να ονομάζονται _αντικοινωνικές_ επιστήμες...)



Αυτό να λέγεται!:)


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmm, I hear you Nick, but I'm afraid that "contextualization" and its derivatives concern _Sociolinguistics_, i.e., about language usage and _decontextualization _(αποπλαισίωση) is part of that.

This thread, however, is about _Situated Cognition_ which refers to _Educational Psychology_, a different discipline, i.e., about learning.

Perhaps a new thread on _Context_ and its constellation of derivatives would be well deserved.


----------



## pontios (Nov 21, 2014)

Let's not forget the also-ran, κείμενη μάθηση .... 3 google results. Not entirely friendless. ;)

Good, "robust" discussion .. that's why I love this site.


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> ...
> Perhaps a new thread on _Context_ and its constellation of derivatives would be well deserved.



*context

**contextualized*
*contextual auditory memory*
*analyse contextuelle

*subtext* *


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 22, 2014)

Good and relevant point, Pontios!
Your first hit is from TEI Kav(alas) who seem to favor _Κείμενη Μάθηση _(Situated Learning) .

Well, there's no lack of renditions here. What's lacking is interpretation of results.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

pontios said:


> Let's not forget the also-ran, κείμενη μάθηση .... 3 google results. Not entirely friendless. ;)



κείμενη νομοθεσία = current legislation, legislation in force


(Η «κείμενη μάθηση» είναι απλώς mistranslation.)


----------



## pontios (Nov 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> κείμενη νομοθεσία = current legislation, legislation in force
> 
> 
> (Η «κείμενη μάθηση» είναι απλώς mistranslation.)



Καλή παρατήρηση/συμβουλή , ως συνήθως. :)

πλαισιοθετηµένη looks to be the front-runner, as we enter the home straight.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Well, there's no lack of renditions here. What's lacking is interpretation of results.



Να το προσπαθήσω, λακωνικά: Όταν βλέπουμε κάτι in context ή situated, εννοούμε ότι το βλέπουμε μέσα σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον με το οποίο υπάρχει αλληλεπίδραση. Μπορεί να είναι λέξη στα συμφραζόμενά της, στο συγκείμενό της, μπορεί να είναι μαθησιακή διαδικασία μέσα στο ευρύτερο πλαίσιό της, μπορεί να είναι γεγονός μέσα σε ευρύτερο κοινωνικό, πολιτικό, ιστορικό κλπ πλαίσιο. Ο όρος _συγκείμενο_ συχνά περιορίζεται σε… κείμενα (χρησιμοποιείται και το _περικείμενο_) αλλά σε ευρύτερα περιβάλλοντα γίνεται _πλαίσιο_.

Διάφορες πανεπιστημιακές σχολές που χειρίζονται τέτοια κείμενα δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι κατέχουν όλη τη βιβλιογραφία, ούτε συνεννοούνται μεταξύ τους για να μπορούμε από τους ελληνικούς όρους να γνωρίζουμε τους ξένους. Περιττό να πω ότι σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση εμείς, που, στο κάτω κάτω, μόνο μέρος της βιβλιογραφίας μπορούμε να έχουμε υπόψη μας (και αν), περιοριζόμαστε σε βιαστικές αξιολογήσεις του υλικού που καταθέτουν οι άλλοι στο διαδίκτυο (και πάλι καλά – κάποτε δεν υπήρχε ούτε αυτό). Το συγκεντρώνουμε για να το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος στην ανάγκη του, λέμε και κάτι που μπορεί να κατέβει στην κούτρα μας. Δεν πρόκειται να υποδυθούμε την ορολογική αρχή. Όσο αυτά τα πράγματα δεν γίνονται με συντονισμό των πανεπιστημιακών σχολών και από ανθρώπους που μπορούν να έχουν πλήρη εποπτεία των προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζει η σύγχρονη βιβλιογραφία, ιδίως η αγγλική, που παράγει συνεχώς νέους όρους αξιοποιώντας τον πλούτο τριών και τεσσάρων γλωσσικών ρευμάτων, τι να κάνουμε εμείς οι ερασιτέχνες;


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Η «κείμενη μάθηση» είναι απλώς mistranslation.)



Well said, Nickel 
In the last 24 hours alone, your interpretation skills have grown by leaps and bounds!

Building on that, here's why I agree with Nick's comment:
Although TEIKav's inclusion of _situated cognition_ in its Educational Systems is fortunate, the rendition used to describe _it _is arguably unfortunate.


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 22, 2014)

rogne said:


> Το πάω αλλού: λίγα "εντοπισμένη μάθηση" + ένα (αλλά καλό) "εντοπισμένη νόηση". Τα "εντοπισμένη γνώση" είναι περισσότερα, αλλά πρέπει να κατεβείτε αρκετά για να βρείτε αντιστοίχηση με το situated.



Συμφωνώ και, επίσης, η _κείμενη_ γνώση του Πόντιου δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο άστοχη.

Προτείνω την τοποθετημένη γνώση, που τη γνωρίζω (ως απόδοση του όρου _situated knowledge_, όπως τον έθεσε αρχικά η Donna Haraway) από αυτήν εδώ την κυρία, που είχα την τύχη και χαρά να έχω καθηγήτρια (Ιστορία και Φιλοσοφία Επιστημών).

Οι λέξεις-κλειδιά είναι: 
_κοινωνική_ (κοινωνικά τοποθετημένη διαδικασία)
_συγκεκριμένη_ (συγκεκριμένη και μερική προοπτική των υποκειμένων)
Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για την παραγωγή της γνώσης.

Υπό αυτή τη θεώρηση, θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι η _εγκαθιδρυμένη_ (γνώση) μου φαίνεται προϊόν αμηχανίας. 
Η _πλαισιοθετημένη_ νομίζω ότι είναι σαφώς προτιμότερη, ωστόσο αφήνει μεγάλα περιθώρια για αφαιρετικές ερμηνείες, αυτό ακριβώς που σκοπεύει να αναιρέσει αυτός ο όρος. 
Νομίζω ότι η _καταστασιακή_ είναι επίσης καλή απόδοση. 
Η _εμπλαισιωμένη_ και η _εγκατεστημένη_ έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί φαίνεται ότι κάποιος άλλος έχει εισαγάγει τη γνώση απ' έξω, το ακριβώς αντίθετο δηλαδή απ' αυτό που δηλώνει ο όρος (αυτό ισχύει και για την _εγκαθιδρυμένη_). Για όποιον -λογικά- σκεφτεί ότι η _τοποθετημένη_ (γνώση) έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα, να υπενθυμίσω ότι η λέξη αυτή αποδίδει και την έννοια του τοπικού ή χρονικού προσδιορισμού.

Λίγες ακόμη ενδεικτικές χρήσεις του όρου:

Dynamical systems theory has proven to be popular in robotics and in work on artificial life, which has tried to explain adaptive behavior in terms of embodiment and embeddedness. As long as a situated creature can sense its world so as to allow its body to be directly influenced, abstract symbolic descriptions can be dispensed with.

...while empiricists typically conceive of the world as something objectively given to a subject, who thus forms a static representation of it that then guides action, embodied cognitive science addresses how the dynamic interplay between embodied agent and the world generates cognition. It is this focus on dynamic, worldly interplay that provides one link from embodied to embedded cognition within situated cognitive science.
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/embodied-cognition/


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν πρόκειται να υποδυθούμε την ορολογική αρχή. Όσο αυτά τα πράγματα δεν γίνονται με συντονισμό των πανεπιστημιακών σχολών και από ανθρώπους που μπορούν να έχουν πλήρη εποπτεία των προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζει η σύγχρονη βιβλιογραφία, ιδίως η αγγλική, που παράγει συνεχώς νέους όρους αξιοποιώντας τον πλούτο τριών και τεσσάρων γλωσσικών ρευμάτων, τι να κάνουμε εμείς οι ερασιτέχνες;



Amen to that! 
Δε θυμάμαι πού είχα διαβάσει το παρακάτω σχόλιο (ίσως σε κάποια _Ιστορία Σύγχρονης Τέχνης_ σε ελληνική μετάφραση): η επιστημονική πρόοδος ενός έθνους δε γίνεται με μισθωτούς μεταφραστές.

Even terminology consensus among scientists is hard to achieve!
So what's a translator to do? The way I go about it is this: search, interpret, and select the most promising Greek term in use, listing the original term in parens too.

How about you, folks?
Sounds like a brave new thread


----------



## pontios (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice summation, domino( #28). And a brilliant post by nickel, #26.

Σχετικά με το πλαισιοθετημένο (great find, cougr!).

Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι πρόκειται για ένα επίθετο χωρίς ρήμα.

Το επίθετο χρειαζόταν και επινοήθηκε (ad hoc) για τη βέλτιστη απόδοση του όρου, αλλά δεν βρίσκω καμία αναφορά στο ρήμα - πλαισιοθέτω (υποθέτω). 

Αλλά, πρόκειται για το καλύτερο επίθετο για τον σκοπό αυτό, απ' ο,τι φαίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

pontios said:


> αλλά δεν βρίσκω καμία αναφορά στο ρήμα - πλαισιοθέτω (υποθέτω).


Πλαισιοθετώ. Έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι λίγες οι αναφορές στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο. Αλλά και στην αγγλική βιβλιογραφία έχουμε κυρίως _situated_ και _situatedness_.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=-wt1aZrGXLYC&pg=PA769#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## pontios (Nov 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πλαισιοθετώ. Έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι λίγες οι αναφορές στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο. Αλλά και στην αγγλική βιβλιογραφία έχουμε κυρίως _situated_ και _situatedness_.
> 
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=-wt1aZrGXLYC&pg=PA769#v=onepage&q&f=false



Too much to fathom, too little time.
Ανεξαρτήτως του αν υπάρχει ρήμα ή όχι, το γεγονός ότι δημιουργήθηκε ένας νεότευκτος όρος για το συγκεκριμένο σκοπό αυτό (και η μη-ύπαρξη του ρήματος αποτελεί περαιτέρω απόδειξη ότι αυτό όντως συνέβη), και, επίσης, ότι τα αποτελέσματα του αφθονούν (στο/στη google), αυτό, νομίζω, μιλάει από μόνο του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

Έχουμε, ας πούμε, τον τίτλο του βιβλίου _Ενσώματος νους, πλαισιοθετημένη γνώση και εκπαίδευση_, που στα αγγλικά έχει αποδοθεί _Embodied Mind, Situated Knowledge and Education_.


----------



## Pavlos (Nov 22, 2014)

Κάνοντας κι εγώ μια μικρή έρευνα έπεσα πάνω σ’ ένα παλιότερο κείμενο του Nickel (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) που βρίσκω εξαιρετικά διαφωτιστικό :

« … το situated σημαίνει ότι το Χ κείται, έχει μια θέση (situation), στο περιβάλλον, το περικείμενο, το οποίο το επηρεάζει και ορίζει τη νυν κατάστασή του (situation). Έχει μια ως εκ της θέσεώς του κατάσταση. Αυτή τη διπλή σημασία συνδυάζει η αγγλική λέξη. Το ουσιαστικό situatedness δεν μπορεί να περιγράφει, κανονικά, ενέργεια. Περιγράφει κατάσταση, αντίληψη, π.χ. the situatedness of knowledge σημαίνει «το γεγονός ότι η γνώση καθορίζεται από το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον»… Το situatedness δίνει έμφαση στο ότι υπάρχει σχέση του Χ με το περικείμενο, στο ότι το Χ δεν είναι αυθύπαρκτο, στη «μη αυθυπαρξία» του (να μια ωραία ελεύθερη απόδοση).»

Επειδή και η δική μου απορία ξεκίνησε από τον όρο της Donna Haraway, νομίζω ότι το «πλαισιοθετημένη» είναι καλύτερο από το «τοποθετημένη» που χρησιμοποιείται στο άρθρο που παραπέμπει ο dominotheory (28) : 

«Δεύτερον, η «επιστημολογία της οπτικής» (standpoint epistemology), η οποία μοιάζει να εμπνέεται τόσο από τη μαρξιστική όσο και από τη μεταμοντέρνα φιλοσοφία, εκκινεί από τη ριζοσπαστική θέση ότι όλες οι μορφές γνώσης και κοινωνικών ταυτοτήτων θεσπίζονται και παριστάνονται από συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικές θέσεις. Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να παραιτηθούμε οριστικά από τη διαφωτιστική φιλοδοξία να κατακτήσουμε «ένα είδος απόλυτης οπτικής γωνίας» (Bourdieu), μια «θέα από το πουθενά» (Nagel), απαλλαγμένη από κοινωνικές προϋποθέσεις, έμφυλες ανισότητες, ταξικές συσχετίσεις ή χωροχρονικούς προσδιορισμούς. Η γνώση δεν είναι ποτέ αξιακά ουδέτερη, ανιδιοτελής ή «αθώα» (Flax1992). Εν ολίγοις, ο προοπτικισμός – η ρηξικέλευθη διαπίστωση ότι η γνώση είναι πάντοτε *τοποθετημένη *και εξαρτώμενη από την προοπτική του γνωρίζοντος υποκειμένου – είναι ουσιωδώς αναπόδραστος (Pels 1997).

Τώρα, κατά την γνώμη μου, τόσο το «τοποθετημένη» όσο και το «πλαισιοθετημένη» (γνώση) είναι κάπως «ουδέτεροι» σαν όροι, δεν μεταφέρουν ικανοποιητικά το «ριζοσπαστισμό» που τυχόν εμπεριέχεται στο «situated», ιδιαίτερα όταν το συναντάμε σε θεωρητικές προσεγγίσεις όπως αυτές που αναφέρονται στο παραπάνω κείμενο. 

Μηπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο σ' αυτή την περίπτωση , για να ξαναγυρίσω στο κείμενο του Nickel, το «*κοινωνικά καθορισμένη*» γνώση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

Pavlos said:


> το «ριζοσπαστισμό» που τυχόν εμπεριέχεται στο «situated»



Το κακόμοιρο το «situated» από μόνο του δεν κουβαλάει κανέναν ριζοσπαστισμό. Του τον φορτώσανε, και χωρίς να το ρωτήσουνε. Θεωρώ μάλιστα ότι και μόνο που κάναμε τον κόπο και φτιάξαμε καινούργια λέξη για το αποδώσουμε (κοτζάμ «πλαισιοθετημένη» αντί για «τοποθετημένη» ή τα άλλα υπαρκτά της γλώσσας), είναι από μόνο του επαναστατικό! Αν προσπαθήσεις να το ερμηνεύσεις, είναι πιθανό να σκοντάψεις σε άλλους που θα ερμηνεύουν τον πρωτότυπο όρο κάπως διαφορετικά και διαφορετικά θα τον χρησιμοποιούν.


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 22, 2014)

Pavlos said:


> Μηπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο σ' αυτή την περίπτωση , για να ξαναγυρίσω στο κείμενο του Nickel, το «*κοινωνικά καθορισμένη*» γνώση;





dominotheory said:


> Οι λέξεις-κλειδιά είναι:
> *κοινωνική (κοινωνικά τοποθετημένη διαδικασία)*
> _συγκεκριμένη_ (συγκεκριμένη και μερική προοπτική των υποκειμένων)
> Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για την παραγωγή της γνώσης.




Στην «*κοινωνικά καθορισμένη/τοποθετημένη/εντοπισμένη*» νομίζω ότι κατά βάση συμφωνούμε όλοι, αλλά, όπως εξηγεί και ο nickel παραπάνω (#35), χρειάζεται και μια τοποθέτηση εντός του σημασιολογικού εύρους της λέξης.

Να πω ότι, αν έμπαινε θέμα ερμηνείας, εγώ θα προτιμούσα την *κοινωνικά παραγόμενη*. 

Σίγουρα, υπήρχε ριζοσπαστική διάθεση εκ μέρους της Haraway, συμφωνώ ότι η έμφαση βρίσκεται όχι μόνο στο ότι κάτι κείται (έχει μια δεδομένη θέση, είναι in situ) αλλά, επίσης, στο ότι αυτό το κάτι δεν είναι αφηρημένο, ούτε προϋπάρχον: είναι προϊόν συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων και καταστάσεων σε συγκεκριμένο χώρο. Υπάρχει δηλαδή implied meaning και μέρος του αποτελεί ο ισχυρισμός ότι η αφηρημένη γνώση, οι καθολικές έννοιες κλπ. είναι ψευδή θεωρητικά κατασκευάσματα χωρίς χειροπιαστό αντίκρυσμα (ο «ριζοσπαστισμός» που αναφέρεις - εγώ δεν θα έβαζα εισαγωγικά).


----------



## pontios (Nov 23, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Να πω ότι, αν έμπαινε θέμα ερμηνείας, εγώ θα προτιμούσα την *κοινωνικά παραγόμενη*.



Why not κοινωνικά επηρεαζόμενη μάθηση (I'm sure we can keep coming up with more)? bad Greek?

Αλλά, το θέμα είναι, αναζητούμε έναν όρο που θα μπορούσε να περιγράψει το "situated/situatedness".

Γνωρίζουμε ήδη ότι το θεωρητικό τοπίο πρόκειται για κοινωνικό-πολιτισμικό περιβάλλον/πλαίσιο, και ότι οι μαθησιακές διαδικασίες (και συνεπώς, η υποκειμενική γνώση που παράγεται) ενός ατόμου που βρίσκεται εντός του ("situated" within this wondrous place) επηρεάζονται από αυτό....οr so the theory goes.
The term we are looking for is "situated".


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 23, 2014)

pontios said:


> Αλλά, το θέμα είναι, αναζητούμε έναν όρο που θα μπορούσε να περιγράψει το "situated/situatedness".



You already have lots of nice renditions, my friend 
Each of them was also defined for context-specific use.

However, there's no one-size-fits-all Greek translation across contexts and sciences. You'll have to pick your terms on a case-by-case basis depending on context.

Same with many other and often simple English words, e.g.,
_*establish*_:
(institution) ιδρύω
(practice) διαμορφώνω, υιοθετώ
(fact) αποδεικνύω, διαπιστώνω
etc., etc.


----------



## pontios (Nov 23, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> You already have lots of nice renditions, my friend
> Each of them was also defined for context-specific use.
> 
> However, there's no one-size-fits-all Greek translation across contexts and sciences. You'll have to pick your terms on a case-by-case basis depending on context.



Agreed.
It's a tall order, here, nonetheless.

Although we are looking for a specific term - we need "situated" here (its Greek equivalent) to cover residing within, placed within, integrated with, drawing from but interacting/interchanging with, while being subject to.. (... the socio-cultural environment).

"Situated" does all the above, not because it inherently covers all the above meanings, of course, but because its reach/scope has been extended by the definition that's been given to it by this particular philosophical theory.

Maybe it's best to settle on a likely looking/sounding term in Greek (for situated) and then allow the definition to likewise enhance the scope of the term (in Greek)?
Looking for a term outside of this is a useless exercise, as it doesn't even exist in English.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

pontios said:


> Maybe it's best to settle...



We have settled.



nickel said:


> Έχουμε, ας πούμε, τον τίτλο του βιβλίου _Ενσώματος νους, πλαισιοθετημένη γνώση και εκπαίδευση_, που στα αγγλικά έχει αποδοθεί _Embodied Mind, Situated Knowledge and Education_.



Όταν τόσοι άνθρωποι του χώρου έβαλαν τη δουλειά τους κάτω απ' αυτόν τον τίτλο, ας αφήσουμε αυτούς να αλλάξουν τον όρο αν μελλοντικά δεν τους κάνει.

Για να κοιτάμε λίγο πίσω, ο όρος που είχαμε παλιά για το _context_ ήταν μόνο «τα συμφραζόμενα», όρος που αναφερόταν αυστηρά στο γλωσσικό περιβάλλον μιας λέξης/φράσης. Ήρθε μετά η γλωσσολογία και έδωσε το πιο πιστό αντίστοιχο, το _συγκείμενο_. Άλλοι πάλι θεωρούσαν περιοριστικούς αυτούς τους όρους όταν ήθελαν να αναφερθούν στις ευρύτερες κοινωνικές κλπ περιστάσεις που πλαισίωναν ένα γεγονός και προτίμησαν το _πλαίσιο_, το οποίο είναι πιο ευέλικτο στο σχηματισμό παράγωγων και σύνθετων όρων. Άλλοι πάλι δεν παύουν να χρησιμοποιούν τα _συμφραζόμενα_ με την ευρύτερη σημασία, π.χ. ο Κούρτοβικ στο χτεσινό άρθρο του στα Νέα για το Πολυτεχνείο: «Στα συμφραζόμενα εκείνων των ημερών και εκείνων των χρόνων, το αίτημα για ελευθερία μπορούσε να νοηθεί μόνον ως αίτημα για δημοκρατία».
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5182576/to-steiro-symbolo/

Όσο για το _situated_ στις συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις του, παρότι χρησιμοποιείται τόσα χρόνια στην αγγλική ορολογία (είδαμε και την ανάπτυξη στο ειδικό βιβλίο), η ειδική σημασία του δεν έχει περάσει ακόμα στο OED, το οποίο αγνοεί και το ουσιαστικό _situatedness_. (Ίσως να έχει μπει πολύ πρόσφατα και να μην το έχω πάρει εγώ χαμπάρι.)


----------

